# Poorly chicken



## tessaj (Jul 19, 2012)

Me of my brown hens seems to be sick. Her comb is pale and she isn't stooped and wobbly on her legs. I lost one about a month ago to similar symptoms although she went downhill in a matter of hours. I think poohs seem big and loose. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

It could be many things. Can you give us a little more info on her? Any other symptoms like, breathing problems, sneezing, is she eating & drinking OK? How old is she and is she laying and has she laid an egg lately. Have you checked her over for lice/mites? What kind of feed are you feeding??
Any other info you can give will help. I hope you can get her better!


----------



## tessaj (Jul 19, 2012)

She is approx 2 years old and has been fine. No other symptoms like sneezing or breathing problems although she has pooh around her tail feathers. I feed them on layer pellets and they are together in a good size run. Wonder if it could be Coccidiosis?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I know you had said the poo was runny but did you notice the color? Is it hot there today? If it is hot where you are, they do drink more and their poo becomes runny because of their increase in water intake. Do you know if she laid an egg recently? Another possibility could be she might be eggbound or egg peritonitis. See if her abdomen feels swollen to you at all. Also, check the base of the feathers around her vent, front of neck or under the wings to see if there are any lice eggs. They can really distress a chicken. For mites, they are more active at night, so checking the chickens & coop at night would be best.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Doesn't sound like cocci. Have you wormed her lately? Sometimes poo stuck around the vent feathers could be a sign or worms.


----------



## DavisDrake (Nov 25, 2013)

Amazing coop!


----------

